

Creator of Hotmail plans to found new Indian city - trekker7
http://www.nanocity.in/

======
staunch
Well I guess he beat PG to founding a town[1]. It certainly makes sense to do
it in India where his money will go so much further than in the US. What's
crazy is that he's trying to re-create Silicon Valley. If that's a goal it
seems like he could do a better job by just investing all that money into a
bunch of new startups.

_"We have three major goals for the Nano City: To re-create the Silicon
Valley, create state-of-the-art infrastructure, and do all this in a fashion
that is self-sustainable and exhausts natural resources to the bare minimum,"_
said Bhatia[2].

1\. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=49006>

2\. <http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/263937.cms>

~~~
pg
Hmm. I would have started smaller. I doubt Sabeer has enough to pay for all
this himself. That means he's going to be at the mercy of a bunch of
investors.

------
rms
He needs to get his website redesigned first... frames inside the menu?

